# Gamer LFG in SE Virginia (Richmond/HR)



## dagent145 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a somewhat veteran gamer looking for a regular game Southeastern VA. I live in Williamsburg but am willing to make a trip up to Richmond or down to Norfolk/Portsmouth/VA Beach for the right group. Also, though it wouldn't be immeidate, I would also be willing to GM as I'm working on a game concept that's not quite complete. 

Prefered Systems: D&D 3.xx (pretty much any setting), Pathfinder, Star Wars (RCR or Saga, though willing to try WEG again  ) , Heavy Gear. 

However, I'm willing to give pretty much anything a shot (particularly interested in giving L5R a shot  ). 

The world I'm working on is targeted for D&D 3.5 though I'm also willing to run Pathfinder and particularly want to run either Second Darkness or Jade Regent. 

Systems I don't like: D&D 4th (well, I'll play in the *right* game, see below)

Preferred playstyle: I'm big into actual roleplay. Not that I don't like combat mind you, but I like balance in a game. Combat should be challenging but not overwhelmingly so. Though I'm capable of doing so I'm not a big fan of games that require powergaming.  I'm pretty flexible on alot of this, but I'm a bit picky . 

Available times: Weekends, Monday & Thursday evenings (generally, though less willing to make long treks during the week)


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 1, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe One Eyed Jacques in Richmond still hosts game nights on the weekends until midnight. 

The comic book/RPG store off of Mercury Blvd in Hampton Virginia also has an RPG club with an electronic newsletter.  They are called the A.C.E. gaming club and they host RPG and card games regularly.


----------



## dagent145 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bumping as I still need some more brave souls


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, bump.

Campaign sounds interesting...join up now!


----------

